# Anyone else impressed by Street Pass?



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2011)

SockHead told me he got someone at school and I didn't really believe it was that easy.  So yesterday I kept my 3DS in my backpack while I was at school and it found five people!  I was surprised.

Maybe I should put my email in the comment to see if anyone contacts me when they get my Mii lol.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 1, 2011)

I go to a relatively small private school and, bizarrely enough, got someone a few days after launch.  Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL, IRL


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2011)

No. I don't know people with 3Ds's.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 1, 2011)

Got 3 actually. One I know, and two of them were people I have never seen before. But yeah, I was impressed. I wasn't expecting people to buy 3DS's where I live. Apparently not!


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Got 3 actually. One I know, and two of them were people I have never seen before. But yeah, I was impressed. I wasn't expecting people to buy 3DS's where I live. Apparently not!


 
Lol next time I go out I'm gonna put it in my pocket and I'll post how many people I find.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> No. I don't know people with 3Ds's.


 That's the point of Street Pass... you don't know who you pass / connect with.


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2011)

But what if no one has a 3DS? And do I just have to turn on the 3DS and put it in sleep mode? Or do I have to go into the street pass thing then put it in sleep mode?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> But what if no one has a 3DS? And do I just have to turn on the 3DS and put it in sleep mode? Or do I have to go into the street pass thing then put it in sleep mode?


 
maybe just go into mii plaza once to make sure it's enabled etc

but you dont need to be in anything.  just in sleep mode


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 2, 2011)

I love StreetPass!! I'm always checking my 3DS to see if that green light is lit up! XD I've gotten a few people from around campus, but strangely enough I've yet to get anyone from work. One thing's for sure, though... My 3DS will be flooded with StreetPasses when Comicon comes around! XD


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2011)

I am going out tonight so I am going to bring it with me. Put it in sleep mode.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> maybe just go into mii plaza once to make sure it's enabled etc
> 
> but you dont need to be in anything.  just in sleep mode



Wait. Can I be playing a game? Or does it have to be in sleep mode?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 2, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Wait. Can I be playing a game? Or does it have to be in sleep mode?


I believe StreetPass will work regardless of what you're currently playing, as long as you're not in DS mode. Doesn't matter if your system is closed and in Sleep Mode or if it's open and you're playing it. It might not work if you're playing over Wi-Fi or local wireless in a 3DS game, though, I'm not sure. Also, make your that your wireless is turned on, and that the little LED on the side above the wireless switch is blinking yellow. And I believe that wireless communications are turned off when you're in the System Settings, too, so it won't work there.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I believe StreetPass will work regardless of what you're currently playing, as long as you're not in DS mode. Doesn't matter if your system is closed and in Sleep Mode or if it's open and you're playing it. It might not work if you're playing over Wi-Fi or local wireless in a 3DS game, though, I'm not sure. Also, make your that your wireless is turned on, and that the little LED on the side above the wireless switch is blinking yellow. And I believe that wireless communications are turned off when you're in the System Settings, too, so it won't work there.



Yeah, it was blinking yellow. Then I checked my notifications and I was like "OMG I FOUND SOMEONE!!" Turns out I just got some coins for taking 574 steps... <<


----------



## Niya (Apr 2, 2011)

Not yet, but I'm working on it. I'd bring it to school, but it's hard to trust the some people there. Plus, the 3DS wasn't really advertised here, so I wouldn't be surprised if I don't meet many people. I asked my friend if she got one and she said, "A 3DS? What the heck is that??"  >.>

Off Topic: Did anyone end up getting the Nintendogs + Cats game?


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2011)

Kylie said:


> Not yet, but I'm working on it. I'd bring it to school, but it's hard to trust the some people there. Plus, the 3DS wasn't really advertised here, so I wouldn't be surprised if I don't meet many people. I asked my friend if she got one and she said, "A 3DS? What the heck is that??"  >.>
> 
> Off Topic: Did anyone end up getting the Nintendogs + Cats game?


 Yes.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 2, 2011)

It'd be a lot cooler if I could find people other than my brother. Taken it to school, still no one. What a drag.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> It'd be a lot cooler if I could find people other than my brother. Taken it to school, still no one. What a drag.


 
It's sad that usually I'm one the only nerds at my school that has a 3DS at this point.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 2, 2011)

It's probably gonna be awhile before the 3DS booms. It seems that Nintendo's strategy was to get the system out there now, so that once the holiday season comes around, there will already be many 3DS systems out there, and chances are most people will have experienced it in one way or another, be it from a friend or family member or a store demo. And that's the best way to sell the 3DS; to pass around the experience, because you need to see it in person to experience the 3D. Come the holiday season, there will be a much better library of games and many systems already out there, plus new updates that will bring the eShop, Internet Browser, Netflix, and more, which will lead to more new purchases. The 3DS hasn't really picked up much speed yet, but give it awhile, and it'll more than likely reach Wii and DS level success.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2011)

Finally got someone else via StreetPass, got a puzzle piece I'd been needing. And as much as I'd like to complain about the only person I meet being my brother, it's quite helpful in Find Mii.


----------



## rafren (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been going around malls for two days, no luck.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 8, 2011)

rafren said:


> I've been going around malls for two days, no luck.


 
Apparently, not much nerds in my area that have a 3DS by this point.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2011)

rafren said:


> I've been going around malls for two days, no luck.


 
^this. Been keeping it on me 24/7 got no body..


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2011)

Just got my 100th StreetPass today thanks to Video Games Live!


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Just got my 100th StreetPass today thanks to Video Games Live!


 
What is that?


----------



## rafren (Apr 8, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Just got my 100th StreetPass today thanks to Video Games Live!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> What is that?


http://videogameslive.com/


----------



## Thunder (Apr 9, 2011)

I've only found three people.

...All of them being... my brother.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 9, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Just got my 100th StreetPass today thanks to Video Games Live!


 
OTL

I'll be content with my 4th street pass person.

No streetpass groups in my region. I AM DESTINED TO BE ALONE WITH MY BROTHER.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> OTL
> 
> I'll be content with my 4th street pass person.
> 
> No streetpass groups in my region. I AM DESTINED TO BE ALONE WITH MY BROTHER.


 
I AM DESTINED TO BE ALONE WITH MY.....nothing...


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 9, 2011)

i'm destined to be using black/white's bootlegged streetpass.

:J


----------



## TOMO NOOKS (Feb 8, 2012)

now on to streetpass quest 2


----------



## KCourtnee (Feb 8, 2012)

Hmm... I never thought of taking my DS to school and doing this... I totally should!
I actually saw someone playing a 3DS today 
Tomorrow I shall take my DS with me.


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 9, 2012)

I've gotten a few people at my school through StreetPass. About 3 or 4 people daily.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 13, 2012)

Since getting my 3DS....... I've had 4 streetpasses total.
Only 4........... *sighs*
All in my neighboring town and at Walmart.
1 in january, 3 this month.
Maybe I'll get lucky and more people will start getting into the streetpass thing.
Than again...... maybe not.
IDK....... it's just hard for me to get excited about a thing that rarely happens to me.


----------



## Nami (Feb 13, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Since getting my 3DS....... I've had 4 streetpasses total.
> Only 4........... *sighs*
> All in my neighboring town and at Walmart.
> 1 in january, 3 this month.
> ...



I don't get out a whole lot to well populated areas myself, so I'm not all excited over street pass myself~ Ah well, I'd rather
add people I like online than meet random strangers in real life who won't even give it a second look if they "found" me with
street pass.

Still, I am curious so I will take it with me when I go to lets say.. Walmart or something. :3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2012)

Nami said:


> I don't get out a whole lot to well populated areas myself, so I'm not all excited over street pass myself~ Ah well, I'd rather
> add people I like online than meet random strangers in real life who won't even give it a second look if they "found" me with
> street pass.
> 
> Still, I am curious so I will take it with me when I go to lets say.. Walmart or something. :3


I've got a few from Walmart and you can always get a streetpass if they have the demo unit. There are ways to "hack" it and setup up the streetpass but it might take awhile and even longer if you want to update it.


----------



## Ryusaki (Feb 16, 2012)

I went in to town yesterday and today and I got a person each time on Street Pass. I found one in PCWorld and on in the car :L


----------

